# Animierte Gifs



## 2PaCaVeLi (6. Januar 2005)

Hi, ich wollte wissen, wie man Animierte Gifs erstellt..also ich meine wie man ein Bild öffnet und dann animiert z.B. eine Faust bewegen lassen! Bitte hilft mir!  :-(


----------



## Philip Kurz (6. Januar 2005)

Das Handbuch von ImageReady aufschlagen und lesen ... wesentlich bequemer ist es aber, z.B. hier im Forum, nach dem entsprechenden Stichwort zu suchen - in deine Fall "Animation". Ich habe dir mal die "Arbeit" abgenommen :

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials182761.html&highlight=animation

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials179323.html&highlight=animation


----------



## 2PaCaVeLi (6. Januar 2005)

Danke! Wie viel verlangste für deine Arbeit?


----------



## Philip Kurz (6. Januar 2005)

Meine Assistentin nimmt in den nächten Tagen Kontakt mit dir auf, um Kontonummer und Bankleitzahl zu übermitteln. Die Bezahlung macht sie dann mit dir aus


----------



## 2PaCaVeLi (6. Januar 2005)

Aber ich weiss leider net wie man die Animation speichert! Kannst du mir vielleicht dabei noch helfen?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (6. Januar 2005)

ansonsten optimierte Version speichern.


----------



## 2PaCaVeLi (6. Januar 2005)

Es geht aber net...ich benutze Adobe Image Ready CS das eine das mit Adobe Photoshop 8 CS gekommen is...wenn ich bei Image Ready auf "Optimiert Speicher unter..." klicke dann kommt .jpg


----------



## Philip Kurz (6. Januar 2005)

Die Lösung steht sogar in einer meiner Links 

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showpost.php?p=926492&postcount=10


----------



## 2PaCaVeLi (6. Januar 2005)

Es tut mir Leid..ich find es net


----------



## holzoepfael (6. Januar 2005)

Falls dir das Tut von radde nicht hilft, hilft dir vielleicht dieses Flash-Tut:
http://www.br-online.de/wissen-bildung/thema/alpha-bildbearbeitung/animationen.xml


----------



## 2PaCaVeLi (6. Januar 2005)

DANKE, es geht...big Bussi


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (6. Januar 2005)

Du must in ImageReady unter Optimieren anstadt JPEG Gif einstellen.
Fenster -> Optimieren


----------

